# Package upgrade audit



## Janusz (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello,

I need to determine precisely what happened during the last _pkg upgrade_ in a jail of mine. I tried looking for a log of some kind but failed to find anything. Does it save this kind of information somewhere by default?

Thanks!
Janusz


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2019)

Janusz said:


> Does it save this kind of information somewhere by default?


Look in /var/log/messages.


----------



## Janusz (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you. Found the info relating to what happened. Presumably that's it - more in-depth stuff like the rationale would be provided at the point of execution? Basically pkg upgrade uninstalled a mariadb server and client instance while installing a mysql client instance. I'd like to find out precisely why, else I'm speculating.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2019)

Janusz said:


> I'd like to find out precisely why, else I'm speculating.


That's easy. Packages are built with default settings, the default is MySQL 5.6. So any package that needs a client will install databases/mysql56-client, removing your MariaDB (because it conflicts).

If you want/need to deviate from the defaults you'll have to build from ports. If you have more than one machine to maintain I can highly recommend setting up your own repositories.


----------

